# LG 60LB5900 LED TV Problem



## ajsmcs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello,

I have an LG 60LB5900 LED TV that I bought new about slightly over a year ago. A few days ago it started showing horizontal bars across the screen. The bars are uniformly spaced, and and span from the top to the bottom of the display. They aren't black; they tend to be a similar color to the rest of whatever the TV is displaying. Sometimes they are very noticeable, sometimes they are not, and this is solely dependent on the color spectrum of a given scene.

They also show up in the TV menu, and I have ruled out any of the HDMI cables.

This morning, purely out of curiosity, I went around the screen and began gently - but firmly - pressing on the bezel close to where it meets the glass. This had no effect until I got to the bottom right corner of the screen. Not only did pressing there change the appearance of the bands; I was actually able to get them to go away completely. However, I fear that any slight bump will make the reappear.

I should point out that I moved about a month ago, and put a lot of effort into insuring the TV would be protected. (it was the only item in the back of our Ford Escape, and we had it resting on its back side on top of some very thick comforters. We also placed pillows/comforters around the perimeter to keep it from moving.

We also have it wall mounted. However, we had it wall mounted in our last location since we bought it.

I took a photo of the pattern as it presented, as well as video of me pressing on the bezel.

Video here: 




Do you have any idea what this might be? 

I apologize for the terrible quality of the photo/video. I drew an arrow on the photo showing where one of the lines begins in case it might be hard to see.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

